# Vcch



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I know there have been 4 goldens so far to earn the VCCH title. Does anyone know about other breeds?


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

I think there was a vizsla or weim that did it....
Who is the 4th golden? I can come up with Jakki, Nikita, Coppertop Shenanigans and ... ?


----------



## AmbikaGR (Dec 31, 2007)

Stormy is the 4th


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Pat Jones' Stormy (Titan's half brother!)

Pat is an amazingly versatile trainer. Stormy also has his SH and she has put MH on other of her dogs.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Pat ROCKS!!!!!!!! It's those Apollo gene's!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Titan1 said:


> Pat ROCKS!!!!!!!! It's those Apollo gene's!


The English teacher in me is cracking up. Pat really is amazing if she has Apollo genes!

sorry :curtain:


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

I guess we should clarify for those who dont know that Pat was Apollo's owner and all her dogs since him have been Apollo sons.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Ah okay! I had the distinct pleasure of meeting Pat and Apollo at the regional in Oklahoma a few years ago. At the time we either had bred or were going to breed an Apollo daughter to Fisher; it did not take unfortunately. She was an extremely nice woman and obviously -- a VERY talented dog trainer!!!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

She is an amazing trainer that has unlimited knowledge in all venues. She has accomplished some amazing things with multiple dogs. I am thrilled to count her as a my good friend. She flew out to the NOI last year to support us. Her and her husband Charles have a wonderful website with stats on GR's that they have compiled for years..


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Pat is wonderful! I got the pleasure of meeting her at the National and NOI, just a great person and so so nice! I am in awe at what she has accomplished with her dogs.

I get to see Shana (Coppertop Winter Shenanigans) next week, we are both going to be bunking up with another friend for a 5 day agility show, yay! What an amazing litter that was.

BTW, here are the 4 VCCH:
Shana (Pedigree: VCCH Coppertop Winter Shenanigans UDX4 RN OBHF ADHF)
Stormy (Pedigree: OTCH MACH CT VCCH Goldenloch Force Ten RAE SH OAP OJP WCX OBHF ADHF)
Jakki (Pedigree: VCCH Jakki UDX CCA WC ADHF VC)
Nikita (Pedigree: Am. CH. OTCH CT MACH VCCH Mirasol's Femme Fatale UDX OM2 NJP OF WC VCX OD OBHF; Can. CDX)


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I get to see Shana (Coppertop Winter Shenanigans) next week, we are both going to be bunking up with another friend for a 5 day agility show, yay! What an amazing litter that was.


Yep, I almost had me a Ted puppy. If I would have been just a little more patient. But then I wouldn't have the Flipster...

I bet Ted would have had the VCCH if he would have lived longer. He sure had everything else! OTCH, MACH (what 9 or 10?), MH, CCA, TDX, ADHF.

Funny that despite living only a couple of hours away from Pat (well at least for half the year) I very rarely run into her. Twice while she was working on Stormy's OTCH, twice with the two youngsters in rally, and once with the two in novice. It's always a pleasure to talk with her when I do see her, hopefully she'll be around at some trials next winter.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> Funny that despite living only a couple of hours away from Pat (well at least for half the year) I very rarely run into her. Twice while she was working on Stormy's OTCH, twice with the two youngsters in rally, and once with the two in novice. It's always a pleasure to talk with her when I do see her, hopefully she'll be around at some trials next winter.


You should see her next winter.. she is working on the obedience with the boys now..


----------

